# Came off my meds...oh no!



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Haven't posted in ages, but here's an update. What a nasty mistake. Was taking 20 mg Lexapro and 2.5 mg Abilify but decided to come off in November hoping that it was the meds that were causing the 'blank' mind and emotional blunting. WRONG! Went into a tailspin. Horrible DP/DR. All of my symptoms aggravated 10x. Went back on them 5 weeks ago and starting to feel semi-functional. Upset that I really haven't improved after 4 years of dp/dr, but then at least the meds keeps the demon at bay.

No klono for me, though it worked wonders for a few months a couple of years back before not working. Picked up Abilify and although I responded much better in the initial 2 months, it still seems to work somewhat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

sounds like you went through some nasty rebound dp, thats the worst thing about coming off my meds. I tried coming off klonopin, wasnt worth it, i was going through horrible withdrawel.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm coming off of 10 mg of Lexapro right now. It's been about 6 days but even at such a low dose the withdrawal is hellish. Nausea, migraines, dizziness, fatigue, muscle aches...it sucks. It's so bad I've been tempted to start taking it again because from what I've read, if you've taken if for 5 wks or more the withdrawal period can last one to eight weeks.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ You could try doing a prozac taper if your having a hard time of it. It has a much longer half life then most ssri's so it's easier to withdraw from then the ones with the shorter half lives such as lexapro. It gives your brain a longer time to adjust to the sudden drop off of serotonin.


----------

